# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Making Travels Work For You On Your Resume

## travelworld

You gotta love getting a positive spin on things others' may not perceive as a bonus when looking at your resume. especially considering this;

"not all employers are as progressive and worldly as the ones I have had experience with, and regardless of their outlook on world budget travel, you WILL have to explain and even defend what you have been up to for the past 2 years."

Check out this article, an aid to ease the transition between long-term travel and getting back into the working world. There are some excellent ways to fill your work gap with nothing but the upside of how your travels keep working for you, and can be a great benefit in plenty of working positions!


       How to Include Travel on your Resume 


       1. Adapted to foreign cultures and ways of life
       2. Mastered local languages
       3. Recognized key resources to aid in my travel goals
       4. Collaborated with local institutions to investigate travel options
       5. Incorporated local customs into my daily routine
       6. Encouraged open communication between foreigners and locals
       7. Budgeted ____ months of world travel on just $____
       8. Promoted intercultural exchange
       9. Forged lasting friendships and relationships with people of all backgrounds
      10. Inspired impoverished communities to take control of their lives
      11. Overcame societal differences to promote cultural understanding
      12. Motivated fellow travelers to share in local ways of life
      13. Equipped impoverished locals with western methodologies to achieve their goals
      14. Developed creative solutions to maximize travel experience on a limited budget
      15. Led fellow travelers through unknown regions of the world
      16. Modified my way of life to maximize exposure and opportunities for learning among  foreign cultures
      17. Developed a deeper understanding for what is really important in life
      18. Organized fellow travelers to pursue travel goals that were of interest all involved
      19. Meticulously observed everything around me to ensure safe travel at all times
      20. Overcame ethnocentric tendencies to better understand foreign cultures within their own unique contexts

----------

